# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pasqyra. e shpirtit ..

## timo_88

Pasqyra ime!

Edhe sot e humba veten,
Nderkohe qe dielli perendon,
Ne imazhin tim vertitem,
Ne pasqyre nje iluzion.!

Me gishtrinjte e mi te lodhur,
Prek imazhin tim pa ngjyre,
Mijra here me ty kam folur,
Mijra muzgje ne pasqyre.

Pse kur humb une veten time,
E kerkoj ketu tek ti,
Pse spushon kjo zemra ime,
Duke ttreguar histori.!

Hiqmi thinjat ,rrudhat hiqmi,
Merem mallin qe kam barre,
Gjej kostum e ndjenjat vishmi,
Fol nje fjale, dreqi ta marre.!

Eh, sa here kam udhetuar,
Bashkme ty neper kujtime,
Nje per nje te kam treguar,
Cfare kish brenda zemra ime!

----------


## timo_88

Melodi..

Nje violine varur ne mur,
E cakorduar me tela ndryshkur,
Nje peisazh me sfond, nje gur,

Mbi te nje zemer,e zbehte,e vyshkur.!
Edhe nje ze qe vjen verdalle,
Me peshperin e ul volumin,
Kam ftohte me thote,shtrengom me thote.
Edhe kte nate ma morri gjumin.!

Cigare, tym ,zjarre qe me djeg,
Alkoli shuhet permbi flak
Imazhi yt kudo me ndjek,
Por frymen tende e ndjej me pak.!

Portreti yt,tani eshte fshehur,
Degjoj qe luan , ne violine,
Dhe pse e di qe jam i dehur,
Kjo melodi , me mbyt vetmine.!

----------

